# An Afghan refugee commuted hours for his Uber job. Then he was shot in his car



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

An Afghan refugee commuted hours for his Uber job. Then he was shot in his car


Ahmad Fawad Yusufi’s family wants $4m in aid from Uber and better pay for its drivers. The company said he was logged off when he was killed




www.theguardian.com


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

This is why rates are what they are and why they will be even lower in the future .........................


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> An Afghan refugee commuted hours for his Uber job. Then he was shot in his car
> 
> 
> Ahmad Fawad Yusufi’s family wants $4m in aid from Uber and better pay for its drivers. The company said he was logged off when he was killed
> ...


My question for this guy is why did he have to choose the most expensive city in the USA to live in? If he had not made this choice, it would not have necessitated the need to sleep in your car to make ends meet. 

Hasn't the guy heard of the great exodus out of California, USA? There's a net number of people leaving California than arriving. 

San Francisco is only good for the nouveau riche IPO millionaires, its not meant for the other people who don't make those kind of salaries in technology companies.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> My question for this guy is why did he have to choose the most expensive city in the USA to live in? If he had not made this choice, it would not have necessitated the need to sleep in your car to make ends meet.
> 
> Hasn't the guy heard of the great exodus out of California, USA? There's a net number of people leaving California than arriving.
> 
> San Francisco is only good for the nouveau riche IPO millionaires, its not meant for the other people who don't make those kind of salaries in technology companies.


He didn't live in SF , he drove 8 hours from his home to work in SF for 3-4 days and slept in his car during those 3-4 days .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I wonder; how long would it take an RS driver to net 4 million?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

radikia said:


> He didn't live in SF , he drove 8 hours from his home to work in SF for 3-4 days and slept in his car during those 3-4 days .


Oops, you're right. So, there no rideshare demand in Sacramento, CA?


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

radikia said:


> He didn't live in SF , he drove 8 hours from his home to work in SF for 3-4.


Sacramento to SF is 99 miles. Currently google say 1 hr and 32 minutes from SFO to Sacramento.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> My question for this guy is why did he have to choose the most expensive city in the USA to live in? If he had not made this choice, it would not have necessitated the need to sleep in your car to make ends meet.
> 
> Hasn't the guy heard of the great exodus out of California, USA? There's a net number of people leaving California than arriving.
> 
> San Francisco is only good for the nouveau riche IPO millionaires, its not meant for the other people who don't make those kind of salaries in technology companies.


Joe Biden probably flew him there.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

This is 100% not an Uber issue. Sadly, Uber will cough up some PR money to settle if the Judge doesn't issue a summary dismissal.

What people still live in CA is beyond me. I say we build a wall across the rockies to keep the liberals on the left coast.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Joe Biden probably flew him there.


This is not a political site. Please stop getting political. Youve been warned


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> This is not a political site. Please stop getting political. Youve been warned


Hey Scooby . . . Fact is . . .
Refugees are assigned areas

They ARE FLOWN !

WHO DO YOU THINK IS FLYING THEM SCOOBY SNACK ?

STATING FACT IS NOT ALWAYS POLITICAL .

Perhaps he did NOT choose this area.

Feel like " warning" me about anything else ?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Hey Scooby . . . Fact is . . .
> Refugees are assigned areas
> 
> They ARE FLOWN !
> ...


You wouldn’t make this comment if Trump was still president, I know a Trump bootlicker when I see one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> You wouldn’t make this comment if Trump was still president, I know a Trump bootlicker when I see one.


What does someone OTHER than Joe Biden have to do with the location of Afghan Refugees ?

Look who is being " POLITICAL" !

Perhaps the Afghanistan withdrawal would not have been so badly botched by another administration .

Perhaps there would not be SO MANY refugees if the withdrawal had been handled properly.

Fact remains . . . Guess who flew this man to where he DIED !?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> What does someone OTHER than Joe Biden have to do with the location of Afghan Refugees ?
> 
> Look who is being " POLITICAL" !
> 
> ...


It was your Orange God that started the process of withdrawing the troops. Facts matter.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This was Unfortunate but Uber isn’t at fault here. He was killed several hours off of the app. Uber didn’t make this guy sleep in his car. Uber didn’t send a thief over to his car to rob and kill him in the middle of the night.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> I say we build a wall across the rockies to keep the liberals on the left coast.


you do know Calif is a net payer of taxes to the federal gov, yeah? Wonder what would happen if those funds weren't available due to your wall?

Noodle that for a bit, report back.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> you do know Calif is a net payer of taxes to the federal gov, yeah? Wonder what would happen if those funds weren't available due to your wall?
> 
> Noodle that for a bit, report back.


You have a vaild point. Its sad really how detrimental that one state is too the rest of the country. Im sure he is speaking in hyperbole. We can still dream of eliminating that communist state....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> We can still dream of eliminating that communist state....


explain that? I mean I live here. I know the definition of Communism. But not sure I get how you are using it here?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> It was your Orange God that started the process of withdrawing the troops. Facts matter.


Orange man did make the move to end the 20 year " war".
Joe Biden mismanaged the execution of implementation & sponsored the Free Taliban resupply.

Yet . . . I am not here to talk politics . . .

Just stating the FACT that this poor man, ended where he did, by being placed there.

Which was done because he Needed relocation.
Due to events beyond his own control.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> This was Unfortunate but Uber isn’t at fault here. He was killed several hours off of the app. Uber didn’t make this guy sleep in his car. Uber didn’t send a thief over to his car to rob and kill him in the middle of the night.





tohunt4me said:


> Orange man did make the move to end the 20 year " war".
> Joe Biden mismanaged the execution of implementation & sponsored the Free Taliban resupply.
> 
> Yet . . . I am not here to talk politics . . .
> ...


Trump did more than make the move to end the war. He negotiated the terms and signed the deal. Biden just executed it. We were spending 300 million a day to stay there. Now we can spend that money on the people here back home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Trump did more than make the move to end the war. He negotiated the terms and signed the deal. Biden just executed it. We were spending 300 million a day to stay there. Now we can spend that money on the people here back home.


Biden won't.

Maybe giveaways for Illegals.

" Tell all your Friends . . . America is great"

They will get the bill later . . .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> This is not a political site. Please stop getting political. Youve been warned


You don't have the chops for threats.
Not with that avatar.

You'll need a Rottweiler, not a Pit Yorkie


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They will get the bill later . . .


*WE* will get the bill later


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> *WE* will get the bill later


We getting the Bill NOW !

90,000 NEW I.R.S. AGENTS !

INFLATION !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Look how YOUNG this guy was !

Should have never happened !

Escape Afghanistan, get Murdered in San Francisco !










Robbed of his Life !


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> You don't have the chops for threats.
> Not with that avatar.
> 
> You'll need a Rottweiler, not a Pit Yorkie


My threats are real, you’ve just been reported to the admins. You will be kicked off this forum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> My threats are real, you’ve just been reported to the admins. You will be kicked off this forum.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> My threats are real, you’ve just been reported to the admins. You will be kicked off this forum.


It won't be the first.
I'll survive ... some how.

And, I did not intend to insult the Yorkie.
I have one too. Tiny Bear weighs in at 4 lbs, 7 oz. I've eaten bigger chickens. 
But, he has heart. He will fight any thing or any body he thinks he needs to fight. I've seen him up a German Shepherd that out weighed him 10x. The Shepherd was looking at him like "WTF?" while he was gumming his right front leg and growling. LoL

Now, you? Sure, I intended to insult you.

Just wanted to set the record straight. Don't mess with a Pit Yorkie.


.



.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Does anyone think Dara had enough class to offer condolences to his family?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Does anyone think Dara had enough class to offer condolences to his family?


Nope.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Don't worry guys, hope is coming.

There is a rumor on the darknet that Japan is going to interfere on the next election round instead of Russia because they like Trump's stance against China, let's not forget, he won last time thanks to this Japanese ad.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Entomologist said:


> Don't worry guys, hope is coming.
> 
> There is a rumor on the darknet that Japan is going to interfere on the next election round instead of Russia because they like Trump's stance against China, let's not forget, he won last time thanks to this Japanese ad.


Japan.
LoL.
Talk about a pit-yorkie.


----------

